# Red or white?



## snake (Jan 3, 2015)

Is there any federation that this squat would not fly?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 3, 2015)

looks solid to me I dont know shit though you def broke the parallel


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 3, 2015)

Newwwww ENGlaaaaand Clam Chowwwwwder!! Is that the red or the white??? Dammit I can never remember that one!!! The white???! Reheheheheaaallly!!

I love the shorts Snake and the music. You kill me bruh lol.

That's a good lift to me tho. I don't know shit about Feds but the lift looked legit. Seem to be leaning a bit more forward while standing up. How far down do you position the bar on your back?


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 3, 2015)

nice and I know nothing of what you are asking but you do seem to lean forward through the whole squat....nice shorts  and ron will like your socks!


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Jan 3, 2015)

I agree, leaning forward a little much. Widen stance a little? Maybe point the toes a little outward.  
Personally I like to use a bench to prevent myself from leaning forward.


----------



## snake (Jan 3, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> I love the shorts Snake and the music. You kill me bruh lol.
> 
> That's a good lift to me tho. I don't know shit about Feds but the lift looked legit. Seem to be leaning a bit more forward while standing up. How far down do you position the bar on your back?



Ok, I'll give ya my choice of music but I have to bust your balls (and Jenn's whatever) on the shorts. It's a singlet! you see, power lifters use them in these things called competitions. (LOL)

As for the bar, I keep it low in the trap grove. Yes I do lean forward; it's not textbook squatting but than nothing I do is textbook.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 4, 2015)

Red or white? 

We talking about the hells angels 

Or

Wine???


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 4, 2015)

Snake you just hit parallel here which is good enough.

Can you get rid of those sneakers though? I don't want you rolling your ankle. You lose force with them too. 

If you are having trouble getting deeper than that which you kinda don't need to work on stretching the adductor and push the knees out more.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 4, 2015)

Mrs.IH88 said:


> I agree, leaning forward a little much. Widen stance a little? Maybe point the toes a little outward.
> Personally I like to use a bench to prevent myself from leaning forward.


That forward lean is typical of a power squat.  Oly lifters squat more upright but they don't move weights that PL do.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 4, 2015)

snake said:


> Ok, I'll give ya my choice of music but I have to bust your balls (and Jenn's whatever) on the shorts. It's a singlet! you see, power lifters use them in these things called competitions. (LOL)
> 
> As for the bar, I keep it low in the trap grove. Yes I do lean forward; it's not textbook squatting but than nothing I do is textbook.



Lmao!!! I had no idea it was a singlet. See I told you Im NO PLer lol


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Jan 4, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> That forward lean is typical of a power squat.  Oly lifters squat more upright but they don't move weights that PL do.


Aaahhh, and there's the difference!


----------



## snake (Jan 4, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Snake you just hit parallel here which is good enough.
> 
> Can you get rid of those sneakers though? I don't want you rolling your ankle. You lose force with them too.
> 
> If you are having trouble getting deeper than that which you kinda don't need to work on stretching the adductor and push the knees out more.



I got ya POB on the wheels. I don't know why but those kicks do not bother me. You are right though about the lose of force. I equate it to trying to close a suitcase on the bed.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 4, 2015)

good and deep three white


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm not sure of the comps but it looked solid as hell to me bro. How do you squat in those running shoes? I'd drop that shit on my head if I tried.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 4, 2015)

It looked good to me Snake. You might get one red from the big man. That's just to let you know you were close.


----------



## snake (Jan 4, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> It looked good to me Snake. You might get one red from the big man. That's just to let you know you were close.



My take on "A good lift" for the squat is this; the head judge has the worst possible angle so assuming you're close and complete the lift, you got him. Now you are just left with left and right; convince one of them and you're golden.

I'm not of the caliber to be setting records all over the place but I do wonder how much of a difference there is in a record attempt? The squat seems a little more subjective then the other 2 lifts. Though I have seen some serious hitching in the DL that got 2 out of 3 white lights.


----------



## snake (Jan 4, 2015)

IronSoul said:


> I'm not sure of the comps but it looked solid as hell to me bro. How do you squat in those running shoes? I'd drop that shit on my head if I tried.



You wouldn't be the first one to give me shit over it. As I said before, I'm not the textbook example of anything. Wait until I post a DL! LOL


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 4, 2015)

snake said:


> I got ya POB on the wheels. I don't know why but those kicks do not bother me. You are right though about the lose of force. I equate it to trying to close a suitcase on the bed.


Awesome analogy. Mind If I Use That?


----------



## Joliver (Jan 4, 2015)

I hate to be the "fed guy" but that squat probably averages 3 whites in the SPF and would always get 3 reds in the USAPL. 

Of course the IPF is the international affiliate of the USAPL and they red lighted Ed Coan after he dragged his balls on the ground at the worlds.

All in, I wouldn't worry too much about it. I think deep down everyone knows when they are cheating the squat. You weren't. Good work.


----------



## snake (Jan 4, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Awesome analogy. Mind If I Use That?



From me to you brother!


----------



## snake (Jan 4, 2015)

joliver said:


> I hate to be the "fed guy" but that squat probably averages 3 whites in the SPF and would always get 3 reds in the USAPL.
> 
> Of course the IPF is the international affiliate of the USAPL and they red lighted Ed Coan after he dragged his balls on the ground at the worlds.
> 
> All in, I wouldn't worry too much about it. I think deep down everyone knows when they are cheating the squat. You weren't. Good work.



Thanks brother!
This ol' school raw is uncharted waters for me. When I was equipped, I could tell if I shorted it; typically because I was "Feeling for the bottom". I'm not sure how this will go when I get a little closer to my max. Everyone tends to sink it with a 90-95% single.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 4, 2015)

joliver why would that get 3 reds?? it was deep as hell


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 4, 2015)

ken Sass said:


> joliver why would that get 3 reds?? it was deep as hell


Because their rules are ambiguous (retarded). You have to squat "sufficiently below parallel."

He just broke it. Is that sufficient? Who knows


----------



## Joliver (Jan 5, 2015)

ken Sass said:


> joliver why would that get 3 reds?? it was deep as hell



Some Feds are ridiculous in their interpretation of their own rules. Just as the SPF will let a higher squat slide, the USAPL bombed mike bridges out on this 3rd squat attempt:


----------



## snake (Jan 5, 2015)

Jol,

I slowed it up and he was deeper then me, hands down. The only thing I could think of would be poor judging. He hit it so damn fast, the judge didn't get enough time to see it. Not the lifters fault, just poor judging. There's no extra points for how long you take at or below the required depth. If you've been to just one meet, you've seen the guy in the multi-ply and steel strength knee wraps, probably wearing grooved briefs getting yelled at "LOWER! LOWER! LOWER! UP!" The judge has forever to review his depth.

All this aside, there's an inherent danger to squatting, do we really want to increase the rick of injury by training too low? Not to start a brew haha over depth for God sake, I just feel there is such a thing as too low.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 5, 2015)

snake said:


> Jol,
> 
> I slowed it up and he was deeper then me, hands down. The only thing I could think of would be poor judging. He hit it so damn fast, the judge didn't get enough time to see it. Not the lifters fault, just poor judging. There's no extra points for how long you take at or below the required depth. If you've been to just one meet, you've seen the guy in the multi-ply and steel strength knee wraps, probably wearing grooved briefs getting yelled at "LOWER! LOWER! LOWER! UP!" The judge has forever to review his depth.
> 
> All this aside, there's an inherent danger to squatting, do we really want to increase the rick of injury by training too low? Not to start a brew haha over depth for God sake, I just feel there is such a thing as too low.



Judging is the subjective practice of applying objective rules, but for god sakes, every major sport has embraced instant replay. Powerlifting should as well. I've paid a lot of money to travel and participate in some meets where I thought I deserved an appeal with replay. The rule of thumb that most judges forget is that "when in doubt, the ruling should favor the lifter." 

Asking lifters to go lower to maintain a fed's tough rep is beyond bullshit.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 5, 2015)

i know in the lifter meeting the head judge says ,must break parallel. but i get what you mean pob i think the spf would rather give the lifter the call if possible. if you miss in the spf their is normally no doubt. on my misses (in my vast powerlifting/ bench specialty experience) their has been no doubt i blew it. no need to even look at the lights


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 5, 2015)

Squat was good but you need to position your head more neutral or up you are looking down and your body will follow your head and that's when we lean forward too much.

If your a low bar squatter your going to have some lean and fixing your head is important, high bar you should be more upright.

You broke parallel, I enlarged the video and paused is frame by frame you broke parallel.

Just fix your head position or you'll pay with heavier weight.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 5, 2015)

joliver said:


> Some Feds are ridiculous in their interpretation of their own rules. Just as the SPF will let a higher squat slide, the USAPL bombed mike bridges out on this 3rd squat attempt:



That squat is SUNK DEEP!


----------



## Paolos (Jan 5, 2015)

Three whites next attempt please


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 5, 2015)

USAPL is run by the 4th Reich.

You broke parallel, Snake, so you get whites. Jam your head back into the bar, push your elbows forward, and initiate the squat out of the hole with your head.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 5, 2015)

snake said:


> Jol,
> 
> I slowed it up and he was deeper then me, hands down. The only thing I could think of would be poor judging. He hit it so damn fast, the judge didn't get enough time to see it. Not the lifters fault, just poor judging. There's no extra points for how long you take at or below the required depth. If you've been to just one meet, you've seen the guy in the multi-ply and steel strength knee wraps, probably wearing grooved briefs getting yelled at "LOWER! LOWER! LOWER! UP!" The judge has forever to review his depth.
> 
> All this aside, there's an inherent danger to squatting, do we really want to increase the rick of injury by training too low? Not to start a brew haha over depth for God sake, I just feel there is such a thing as too low.


I don't think depth is the risky part of squatting. It's the co-contraction of agonist/antagonist muscles in the hole and compression forces on the joints.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 6, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't think depth is the risky part of squatting. It's the co-contraction of agonist/antagonist muscles in the hole and compression forces on the joints.



It's dangerous because you are lifting beyond your typical squat depth training. If you train to proper depth and show up to a meet and hear "you better sink it--or else." You work beyond you typical ROM. It changes your mechanics. You are out of your training and comfort zone. You have numbers in your head that you want to attack, but you may not have worked at that depth with those weights.

That is where you find injury. It isn't a mechanical disadvantage, rather it's a lack of familiarity with that kind of loading at that depth.


----------

